# Quiet Air Rifle to Dispatch Racoons



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Problem worse every year. No fur value, no old school **** hunters anymore=huge over population problem. Looking into an air rifle that is quiet, humane, and(kicker!), under $200. Any actual experience recommendations. Reading ads, they are all "Great"!!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

In my opinion and experience with air rifles, you won't find what you want with that criteria. 

There are $200 air rifles that will kill ****, but not consistently. You'll have wounded animals, and I assume you have neighbors if you're concerned with noise, there's the possibility of one running and dying somewhere on their property.

I bought the most expensive one that my Wal-Mart had at right around $200 to use to dispatch **** in traps early in the morning in places that I didn't want to be making a bunch of noise. It would do the trick usually, but there were times that it would only stun them when the pellet penetrated hide, but not bone, and that was at point blank range almost. It's a hairy situation when you look in the mirror only to see a "dead" **** climbing out of the back of the truck. Lol

Maybe find a trapper in your area? **** aren't worth squat anymore, but there is always a young and motivated trapper that it's willing to hone their skills.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

i use for feral cats are the cb shorts for the .22. they are not noisy,,, put a baby bottle nipple over the muzzle of your .22 it is dead still even in box trap with a bit of cat food, you can trap them your self. just make sure you whackem in the head. i use these for tree rats and you would be surprised how far you can shoot. go get em, you can do this,,just don't the neighbor when he cat comes up missing. ha, that's always fun.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Lever action .22 and subsonic hollows:

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog...9/products_id/36596/Henry+Lever+Action+.22+LR

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...tion-22-long-rifle-40-grain-lead-hollow-point

Edited to add: Lever action because subsonic rounds often will not cycle a semi auto. You could use a semi auto, but may need to cock it after each shot.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have killed a mountain of ***** with my .22 Benjamin air rifle. It was so bad that I would have to have the wind to my back when dumping them into the death pile. If you didn't you would puke. My record was 38 in one month. Keep your shots around 20-25 yards max. Use a Benjamin hollow point bullet. In winter thier coats get thick so it's hard to get penetration. Just lube the bullet in crisco and let er rip. Not sure exactly how much they cost because my old neighbors pitched in and bought it for me. They wanted them all dead. Then they said "there is no why they you can kill them all." Before I moved I can honestly say that I did not see a **** in four months. 
As far as noise they sound like a nail gun going off. I did ask my neighbors if they ever heard me shooting. They all said no and even if we did we wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

butchers. said:


> i use for feral cats are the cb shorts for the .22. they are not noisy,,, put a baby bottle nipple over the muzzle of your .22 it is dead still even in box trap with a bit of cat food, you can trap them your self. just make sure you whackem in the head. i use these for tree rats and you would be surprised how far you can shoot. go get em, you can do this,,just don't the neighbor when he cat comes up missing. ha, that's always fun.


A lotta fun to kill your Neighbor's cats huh?

Had a neighbor. Got a Boxer. Boxer's do bark. Neighbor didn't like my Boxer. Caught neighbor shooting a BB gun at my Boxer. Neighbor was standing on a step ladder and I kicked over him and the ladder and got the gun. Neighbor was barely able to move away 3 weeks later.

It's the same for Cats. If I caught a neighbor trapping or shooting at my Cats, he's gone too.


Roscoe


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

butchers. said:


> i use for feral cats are the cb shorts for the .22. they are not noisy,,, put a baby bottle nipple over the muzzle of your .22 it is dead still even in box trap with a bit of cat food, you can trap them your self. just make sure you whackem in the head. i use these for tree rats and you would be surprised how far you can shoot. go get em, you can do this,,just don't the neighbor when he cat comes up missing. ha, that's always fun.


Cats kill chipmunks and squirrels so they have a purpose.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> A lotta fun to kill your Neighbor's cats huh?
> 
> Had a neighbor. Got a Boxer. Boxer's do bark. Neighbor didn't like my Boxer. Caught neighbor shooting a BB gun at my Boxer. Neighbor was standing on a step ladder and I kicked over him and the ladder and got the gun. Neighbor was barely able to move away 3 weeks later.
> 
> ...


Suggest you keep your cats inside. If they venture out of your yard, they aren't your cats anymore, they're feral. If you don't believe me, ask my old neighbors.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Why poke like that?
You wanna talk about shooting a neighbors pet? You're just trolling.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Id never shoot a neighbors pet. That's criminal. However, feral cats are fair game as they should be due to the detrimental effect that they have on the environment.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I might add that I don't hate cats. I have one as a pet, inside. A cat inside your house or yard is a pet. A cat roaming the neighborhood is a predator.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll agree. We let both cats out, they like the yard and woods.
Need to supervise one. He's dumb and will follow neighbors right down the side walk.
The other one is smart enough to know to stay in "her" yard.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Didn't take long for this one to get off topic.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Benjamin is perfect


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Isn't illegal to kill ***** out of season unless you have a nuisance permit especially inside city limits?? I assume you are in the city limits if you are worried about noise. Just because there is an over abundance of an animal or fish doesn't make it ok to ignore laws such as closed seasons or no hunting/fishing zones. You should call the dnr and they can direct you to a nuisance trapper


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

check the odnr website under nuisance raccoons. it says a permit is not needed for sick or nuisance *****. call odnr to see if it applies to your problem. you must humanely dispose of them and not transport them to property other than yours.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They can't bee relocated, they have to be dispatched, and if you don't have a license you can't charge.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Benjamin Marauder .25 cal pcp. Hatsan .25 cal pcp. PCP rifles are far superior to the break barrel rifles. I have a really large collection of air rifles and do own a Benjamin .25 cal break barrel and it just doesn't have the FPE that I really want to humanely take out a **** right away.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Rabbeye said:


> Isn't illegal to kill ***** out of season unless you have a nuisance permit especially inside city limits?? I assume you are in the city limits if you are worried about noise. Just because there is an over abundance of an animal or fish doesn't make it ok to ignore laws such as closed seasons or no hunting/fishing zones. You should call the dnr and they can direct you to a nuisance trapper


For landowners only:

Nuisance wild animals which cannot be live-trapped because of certain conditions may be killed only after applying for and receiving written permission from the chief of the division of wildlife or their designee.* No such written permission is required to kill or use lethal means of control for the following nuisance wild animals unless otherwise provided in paragraph (H) of this rule:*

(a) Beaver

(b) Chipmunk

(c) Mice

(d) Shrews

(e) Voles

(f) Moles

(g) Muskrat

(h) Opossum

(i) Raccoon

(j) Rats

(k) Red, gray, fox and flying squirrels

(l) Skunks

(m) Woodchucks

 Coyote

(o) Red or gray fox



(5) It shall be unlaw


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> For landowners only:
> 
> Nuisance wild animals which cannot be live-trapped because of certain conditions may be killed only after applying for and receiving written permission from the chief of the division of wildlife or their designee.* No such written permission is required to kill or use lethal means of control for the following nuisance wild animals unless otherwise provided in paragraph (H) of this rule:*
> 
> ...


The above nuisance list and updated law was put into affect in 2013. 
I have many fruit trees and a garden that gets stripped by ***** and squirrels if I don't kill them. The ***** get the peaches, persimmons and cherries. It's a bit easier to keep them out of the garden with electric fence. 
The squirrels get the apples, peaches, cherries and persimmons. They shred the corn and many other things out of the garden. They are literally impossible to keep out of anyplace they take a notion to go.
Bet I probably shoot 40-50 ***** throughout the summer and about the same amount of squirrels. 
No permit required.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

My 1000fps air rifle (cheaper version) was much louder than my .22 w/cb shorts.... I sold the air rifle.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I have a Crosman air pistol here at the house. It doesn't see much use but it's ready. I need to confirm that it's legal around the yard - it isn't a firearm. I'm on township land so I need to ask a deputy, maybe one working in a store.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

butchers. said:


> i use for feral cats are the cb shorts for the .22. they are not noisy,,, put a baby bottle nipple over the muzzle of your .22 it is dead still even in box trap with a bit of cat food, you can trap them your self. just make sure you whackem in the head. i use these for tree rats and you would be surprised how far you can shoot. go get em, you can do this,,just don't the neighbor when he cat comes up missing. ha, that's always fun.


Bet the neighbors love you  Don't be surprised if one of them comes at you with a ball bat or worse . One other thing it's not too smart to post stuff like that on a public forum as someone could report you to the local animal cruelty line


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

This is great news. I always figured it was illegal to trap or kill nuisance animals out of season. I just read the reg's, and was very happy to see this. I wonder exactly what defines a "nuisance" animal. Are ***** that climb up and empty a deer feeder fair game under the nuisance status?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

spikeg79 said:


> Bet the neighbors love you  Don't be surprised if one of them comes at you with a ball bat or worse . One other thing it's not too smart to post stuff like that on a public forum as someone could report you to the local animal cruelty line


 Hope somebody does-great poster child for PETA and you wonder why people hate so-called sportsmen.I love the part about doing the environment a favor,old worn out excuse for just being plain cruel,cats as well as all animals have every bit as much right being outdoors as he does.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a question for your local warden, because it will be their discretion. Some are lenient, some will want to see a significant financial loss.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

spikeg79 said:


> Bet the neighbors love you  Don't be surprised if one of them comes at you with a ball bat or worse . One other thing it's not too smart to post stuff like that on a public forum as someone could report you to the local animal cruelty line


I happen to live on a gravel road 12 miles from 2 towns where the people rather than take their unwanted cats and dogs to the pound, they bring them out here and dump em'. On my 4 miles of road I have 4 houses and how many coyotes or coydogs do you supposedly you wise individuals live out here? Alot, I have 6 cats myself. Call animal control,,, we don't have room in the shelters. So, if one of my neighbors want to bring a baseball down here, We have a thing called personal protection on your property, I would not want to be in his shoes.
How do you biology majors know how coydogs come about? Go figure. We have people around here that pick up dead cats off the roads and chop them up for fox and coyote bait for their trap lines, is this a sin too in your little world of save the wild cats of the country. And as far as reporting me to the animal cruelity line,,do it. They are glad when someone puts a dog or cat that has been hit by a car, with a broken leg filled with gangreen out of their misery. Every animal they don't have to mess with is $ saved because the deputy has to come out and pick the animal up, take it to the vet , and then they put it down because nobody wants it. Sometimes the cop even gets in a little target practice. I see woods bulldozed down a lease once a month, tiles dug up for repair. Where do want the critters to go. You people who live in your new housing developments have taken their homes and you bait em back when you put your trash out to the curb. You guys are the ones who started a post and turned into something ugly. What the deer, have we forgot about the damage they do? It is a lot more than a little fuzzy **** eating a bite of cat food. Wait till your cats and small dogs get ate by the coyote and eastern gray wolf. Things must be different here in Ind than ohio, thats all I can say.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Thread went from killing raccoons to shooting people trying to bash your skull in with a ball bat pretty fast, didn't it?

BTW, I have a Benjamin .22, and it is pretty quiet. Accurate, and blows the brains out of squirrels pretty effectively. It's a bitch to pump!

$164 and cheap ammo. https://www.amazon.com/Benjamin-392...d=1468432703&sr=8-1&keywords=benjamin+pump+22


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

butchers. said:


> I happen to live on a gravel road 12 miles from 2 towns where the people rather than take their unwanted cats and dogs to the pound, they bring them out here and dump em'. On my 4 miles of road I have 4 houses and how many coyotes or coydogs do you supposedly you wise individuals live out here? Alot, I have 6 cats myself. Call animal control,,, we don't have room in the shelters. So, if one of my neighbors want to bring a baseball down here, We have a thing called personal protection on your property, I would not want to be in his shoes.
> How do you biology majors know how coydogs come about? Go figure. We have people around here that pick up dead cats off the roads and chop them up for fox and coyote bait for their trap lines, is this a sin too in your little world of save the wild cats of the country. And as far as reporting me to the animal cruelity line,,do it. They are glad when someone puts a dog or cat that has been hit by a car, with a broken leg filled with gangreen out of their misery. Every animal they don't have to mess with is $ saved because the deputy has to come out and pick the animal up, take it to the vet , and then they put it down because nobody wants it. Sometimes the cop even gets in a little target practice. I see woods bulldozed down a lease once a month, tiles dug up for repair. Where do want the critters to go. You people who live in your new housing developments have taken their homes and you bait em back when you put your trash out to the curb. You guys are the ones who started a post and turned into something ugly. What the deer, have we forgot about the damage they do? It is a lot more than a little fuzzy **** eating a bite of cat food. Wait till your cats and small dogs get ate by the coyote and eastern gray wolf. Things must be different here in Ind than ohio, thats all I can say.


 Where does using the carcass from a road killed cat for bait or coyotes eating cats and someone intentionally killing one for whatever reason connect-I don't get it.If a cat or dog is sick,injured or diseased and your intent is to put it out of it's misery that's understandable but to just kill it because you think it doesn't belong outdoors is simply pathetic.If you have eastern gray wolves in Indiana then you surely are different from Ohio lol.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I love this thread!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Jeez. Must be too warm to fish. . . ..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

To


creekcrawler said:


> Jeez. Must be too warm to fish. . . ..


 Hot


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

beaver said:


> That's a question for your local warden, because it will be their discretion. Some are lenient, some will want to see a significant financial loss.


I can document financial loss in crop damage from *****. So as the law reads, if I suffer crop damage from *****, then I can legally kill and dispose of them year round.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I purchased a Benjamin NP2 in .22 caliber last summer. It is a great gun! It's very quiet, powerful, and accurate out to 50-60 yards.

However, the CenterPoint scope that comes with it is absolute junk. It will not hold zero and will frustrate you to no end! You will need to get a new scope.

Also, do not clean the barrel of your air rifle! They are not meant to be cleaned. If you insist on cleaning it only run patches through it, nothing more.

You will need to run 500-1,000 shots through it before it settles down. So get a couple tins of pellets and start blasting away.

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Trail_NP2_Air_Rifle_Black/3367/6472

http://www.basspro.com/Benjamin-Trail-NP2-22-Caliber-Air-Rifle-Combo/product/1312280846341/

Brass Pro will price match PyramidAir, so show them the link if you go there.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> I can document financial loss in crop damage from *****. So as the law reads, if I suffer crop damage from *****, then I can legally kill and dispose of them year round.


As long as you aren't selling the pelts from the nuisance animals killed out of season.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Selling **** pelts? That's like so 10 years ago!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a ton of research to validate the fact that feral cats cause damage to native fauna.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> Selling **** pelts? That's like so 10 years ago!


I remember 35 to 40 a ****....never saw a road kill back then......lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

the_waterwolf said:


> I purchased a Benjamin NP2 in .22 caliber last summer. It is a great gun! It's very quiet, powerful, and accurate out to 50-60 yards.
> 
> However, the CenterPoint scope that comes with it is absolute junk. It will not hold zero and will frustrate you to no end! You will need to get a new scope.
> 
> ...


I agree the scope is absolute junk. I have a BSA scope on mine.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Jeez. Must be too warm to fish. . . ..


Ice fishing season in July.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Ice fishing season in July.


I wish...


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

supercanoe said:


> Selling **** pelts? That's like so 10 years ago!


Plus in July? That's like never lol. For the op, if noise is the issue, shoot a 22 with sub sonics or shorts. If it's a city limits close to your neighbors thing, keep in mind there is little difference between an air rifle capable of doing what you want to do and a 22. Air guns are not necessarily safer some shoot just as fast or faster with a similar projectile. To the thread hijack issue, feral cats are horrible for small game. I would say they are worse for rabbit populations than any other predator. They are legitimately out of control in many areas. My personal opinion is the average person will never understand what fluffy does in his natural element so no publicity is good. Shoot shovel and shut up not and post it up. By the way there are plenty of good study's backing me up so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a RWS Recoiless Mag .17 cal. and shoots 1500 fps with the lighter pellets. I use the heavier BB front and its more then enough to dispatch a **** or hog.. Shots to the head put them on their kiester, done it many times.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Why not try a crossbow? You could wear a leather vest and pretend you're Daryl from The Walking Dead. Just remember to shoot them in the head.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Why not try a crossbow? You could wear a leather vest and pretend you're Daryl from The Walking Dead. Just remember to shoot them in the head.


Because the price of bolts and heads will get expensive quickly.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> A lotta fun to kill your Neighbor's cats huh?
> 
> Had a neighbor. Got a Boxer. Boxer's do bark. Neighbor didn't like my Boxer. Caught neighbor shooting a BB gun at my Boxer. Neighbor was standing on a step ladder and I kicked over him and the ladder and got the gun. Neighbor was barely able to move away 3 weeks later.
> 
> ...


House up the road has five cats, I know this for two reasons, first they told me a stray left 5 kittens that their daughters are going to keep, second is I now have five cats that hang out in my barn and in the woods. Now, who has the cats? Get my drift.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

jrose said:


> House up the road has five cats, I know this for two reasons, first they told me a stray left 5 kittens that their daughters are going to keep, second is I now have five cats that hang out in my barn and in the woods. Now, who has the cats? Get my drift.


I guess it depends on the kind of person you are as what is next for the Cats. I doubt you would harm those Girl's Kitty's.


Roscoe


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> I guess it depends on the kind of person you are as what is next for the Cats. I doubt you would harm those Girl's Kitty's.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


I don't think the cats have an owner at this point.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

jrose said:


> I don't think the cats have an owner at this point.


You. .....lol


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

We used to have a lot of issues with feral cats around these parts. As with a few others here that live in the country, we know the problems with our areas being the dumping ground for every unwanted feline and dog that the owners are to sorry to get rid of properly. So they bring them out here and dump them to starve or freeze to death rather then finding them a good home or dispatching them quickly. Nothing makes me more mad then seeing a dog in the woods in the middle of the summer time that you can count every bone in its body and its infested with ticks. 
At any rate, the feral cat issue has become almost nonexistent Rabbits, baby birds etc used to take a beating. Not so much anymore from the kitty's since the yote population has exploded.
Can't say for sure the yotes are getting fluffy, but along with most everything else but the ***** and squirrels, kittys sure are scarce these days.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Same here Fastwater. The feral cats have become scarce ever since the coyotes have increased in population.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> Same here Fastwater. The feral cats have become scarce ever since the coyotes have increased in population.


Also the yotes have adapted as well. When I was in Toledo working at the water department we would see yotes daily when swan creek was froze over. They would travel the creek looking for cats in the dirty south end. For people not familiar with the area it's in down town Toledo. Most that I saw at one time was four. Endless food supply down there.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

In Chicago they have done studies that show the coyotes have learned how to read the traffic lights and use crosswalks. They show video off coyotes patiently waiting yo cross the road along side pedestrians. It's crazy. Lol


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Stray dogs in Moscow have learned to ride trains from the burbs into town to beg during the day and back to the burbs at night to sleep. They get off at the same stops every day.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Stray dogs in Moscow have learned to ride trains from the burbs into town to beg during the day and back to the burbs at night to sleep. They get off at the same stops every day.


I think that is where the idea came from to make the movie 'Coyote Ugly'.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

So this thread went from Raccoon problems, to kitty chasing, to yots eating cats, to dogs in crosswalks and getting on trains..what next??


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> So this thread went from Raccoon problems, to kitty chasing, to yots eating cats, to dogs in crosswalks and getting on trains..what next??


Don't forget shooting and ball batting people. 

Am wondering if yotes will be the next breed of 'service' dog?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> So this thread went from Raccoon problems, to kitty chasing, to yots eating cats, to dogs in crosswalks and getting on trains..what next??


It's because Beaver hijacked it. Anyways I caught and kept a limit of 2-2.5 pound bass last week. Decided not to post it because it always turns into a train wreck on here. Something about seeing bass on a rusty chain stringer gets people's panties in a bunch. Will probably save it for ice fishing season to post up for my entertainment.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

EStrong said:


> Why not try a crossbow? You could wear a leather vest and pretend you're Daryl from The Walking Dead. Just remember to shoot them in the head.





Flathead76 said:


> Because the price of bolts and heads will get expensive quickly.


You do know I was being sarcastic? Wear a leather vest and Walking Dead, lol. Not even Saugeye Tom is bold enough to do that. LOL... 

Back on subject: If anyone is having such a huge problem with nuisance raccoons get a Havahart or other live catch trap, catch the animal(s), then fill up a large 50+ gallon type garbage can or drum with water and DROWN them. Simple, easy and no stray shots or excessive noise or laws to break concerning firearms or hunting. As long as they are really nuisance animals you're in the good. Some communities have animal control departments and will come out and trap the animals for you so you might not have to jump through all the hoops and issues.

Feral cats: Catch those with a live catch trap. Take them to your local SPCA or pound. If they can be rescued they will be, if not they'll be put down. They usually test the animal for diseases and if the feral cat is carrying something that could spread they will put it down and take further action. It will also be documented when they are brought in and if there is a true feral cat problem in your area sometimes the local SPCA/animal control will come in and trap the rest if there is a large colony causing local issues. Feral cats will decimate the local wildlife, spread disease and just cause issues. They spray and leave "presents" in landscaping around houses and structure. If you have neighbors that let their cats and dogs run loose, most communities have ordinances against that. Again, catch the animal only if it is on your property, take it to the pound. The owner will get warned most cases first time, sometimes even fined. If you can prove the animal is spraying, defecating or causing other issues on your property you may have legal recourse. If after the first warning or fine the problem continues, animals can be and most likely will be taken from the owner and placed in another home. Plus additional fines and possible jail time. We HAD a crazy cat lady in our neighborhood that fed all the strays/ferals. After they partied at her house they roamed the neighborhood and sprayed, defecated, and tore up property. With the help of our local govt., we trapped all of them and she ended up in court after she was warned several times to cease and desist. 30 days suspended sentence BUT $1000 fine. If she does it again she'll go to local jail for 30 days right off the bat. If you let your pets, whether dogs or cats, roam free off your property, you're an a**clown. It shows a lack of respect for your neighbors and their property. Spay, neuter, vaccinate and keep your animals on your property or inside at all times. The occasional rusty or fluffy got loose it fine, but not if it's everyday and your neighbors property turns into the playground and bathroom of your animals. BTW, all the stray/ferals that we caught had at least one or two diseases, some that can spread to humans. Think about that when you're working in your garden or flowerbeds and accidently step in or touch feral cat feces. Not only could you get sick, you could spread that to your inside pets. Food for thought? Or feces for thought?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Always blaming it on beaver....

Very good advice estrong.... If you live in civilization. Lol

We have no local spca, and our pound has a strict "no cats" rule. We have a pretty good SSS organization that handles most of those issues pretty well though.

Feces for thought? Is that a nice way of saying sh*t for brains? Lol


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Use a leg trap


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

beaver said:


> Always blaming it on beaver....
> 
> Very good advice estrong.... If you live in civilization. Lol
> 
> ...


Very true, depending on where you live determines the services available for the home owner.

I figured Feces for thought since I mentioned feline caca.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

the_waterwolf said:


> I purchased a Benjamin NP2 in .22 caliber last summer. It is a great gun! It's very quiet, powerful, and accurate out to 50-60 yards.
> 
> However, the CenterPoint scope that comes with it is absolute junk. It will not hold zero and will frustrate you to no end! You will need to get a new scope.
> 
> ...


Felt pellets are recommended for quick cleaning of my RWS .22 model 48 and it comes with a cleaning kit for after the day of shooting. I think if you buy a nice air rifle cleaning them is no problem. The German made RWS is an awesome gun but it's not cheap and it's pretty quiet. I bought mine with hard earned money back when I was 15. It took a couple years of lawn mowing to save up for that baby. Man now they are priced out of this world .


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Glad I read this thread. This summer's been hell with all the ***** around here. every day almost I'm picking up trash and even bungee all the cans down. It driving me nuts! First time I got to try my Benjamin varmint on live game last night and dispatched 3. All headshots one on the eye and one through the throat. The third I clipped in the side of the head. All three fell right out of tree and didn't make a sound besides the thump. I got a refurbished one on sportsman guide for like 120. Used the flashlight and scope that came with it. Was amazed at the knock down power at 25 yards. I was using premier hollow points.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Rabbeye said:


> Isn't illegal to kill ***** out of season unless you have a nuisance permit especially inside city limits?? I assume you are in the city limits if you are worried about noise. Just because there is an over abundance of an animal or fish doesn't make it ok to ignore laws such as closed seasons or no hunting/fishing zones. You should call the dnr and they can direct you to a nuisance trapper


That's very possible, but the government know nothings have passed a bunch of laws that make no sense. I found out that it's illegal to live trap and relocate groundhogs! I'd like to find out who some of the numbskulls were who voted for that law, and relocate a few groundhogs into their backyards!

That's what I do, live trap and relocate. I know some places where a '**** or 'hog should be able to make a living, and I just let them go. One year I relocated well over 2 dozen '****, and quite a few 'hogs!

The pellet gun idea is attractive at first, but it has it's limitations. I plunked a big, fat 'hog right in the ribs last Summer in my back yard. Guess what? It's still around! I've seen it several times this year! Those big old boogers take some killing! This was with a .22cal Benjamin Trail NP that will put a Crosman Premier 14.3 gr lead dome pellet through 3/16" OSB like nobody's business!

And just because they live in town don't think these critters are stupid! If anything I think it makes them sharper. They learn to slide around so that people won't notice them. But, they always seem to fall for easy food. That's why I do what I do!

EDIT: RJohnson, what caliber is your rifle? I'm kind of regretting not getting a .25cal. And the NP can be a little "pellet picky"!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey bowman, that's illegal because people who know what they're talking about don't want people who don't, spreading diseases across the state, making their problem someone else's, or just generally screwing up a balanced ecosystem somewhere else.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have to agree with beaver and the law about relocation. I have personally seen people dropping off raccoons and feral cats across from where I live on public hunting land. It gets me very mad because they get into my sweet corn and dig up alot of other stuff. I kill them mercilessly and enjoy it. I will keep killing every single raccoon I ever see.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

It's a nitro 22 cal.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> Hey bowman, that's illegal because people who know what they're talking about don't want people who don't, spreading diseases across the state, making their problem someone else's, or just generally screwing up a balanced ecosystem somewhere else.


What beaver stated as far as spreading diseases is exactly the reason for it being illegal to relocate them. And very justifiably so.
I posted in other threads before about this area being infested with *****. My neighbor and I declared all out war on them about 4-5 yrs. ago. There's a guy that lives on the outskirts of Lancaster just outside of the city limits. He owns 7-8acres out here and his land buts up against the back of my neighbors property. About three yrs ago, my neighbor happened to catch this guy via pics on game cameras carrying a **** in a live trap. Neighbor asked the guy if he was trapping ***** on his property thinking he was seeing as many ***** as we were. Guy says. " nope, he was trapping ***** at his house in Lancaster and bringing them out here and turning them loose cause he didn't have the heart to kill them.
Neighbor got all kinda upset, told him that was illegal and if he saw the guy doing it again, he would call ODNR. Wasn't a couple weeks later neighbor got more pics of the guy doing the same thing. He called ODNR and turned him in. Don't know what came of it but I'm glad he did. 
When ya live in the country, especially surrounded by woods, you expect all forms of wildlife. But the ***** have really gotten out of hand destroying things and it seems we just can't kill em fast enough around here.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They're a blessing and a curse. They play a very important role in the ecosystem, but they can also do a lot of damage if left unchecked. 

What is worse than being left unchecked, is being intentionally added to by someone.

Let's say my property can support 20 ****. 20 **** can eat a lot of eggs, but they also help spread and fertilize the seeds of natives fruit trees , so the local waterfowl, upland bird, and Turkey population can sacrifice a few eggs for the greater good. Everyone is happy.

Now let's add 20 **** to that scenario from a suburb in town where people don't have the heart to kill the poor little critters. My local bird population can't compete with double the population of ****, because 40 **** can eat a ton of eggs in short order. Also, those suburb **** were exposed to some diseases that my local **** weren't and vise versa. With double the population now, they're forced to be in close proximity and there is less food to go around. Lower nutrition levels create lower immune systems, which gives those diseases the perfect playground. 

Now I have to deal with sick ***** stumbling around my yard throughout the day, hoping the vaccinations that I give my animals work, and having a horrible Turkey season. 

All because someone else was either ignorant to the repercussions of their actions, or just too selfish to care.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

beaver said:


> All because someone was ignorant to the repercussions of their actions...


Yep, nailed it! A lot of people who have no clue about the real outdoors, look at raccoons as "cute" and "oh no, I can't kill an animal", so they dump them somewhere and cause the issues.

This had me rolling. This dude never had a man card, lol.





Watching this made me cringe. Rabies just waiting to happen.





If people only knew how fast these "cute" animals will turn on you and the diseases they carry, oh well. Here's your sign.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I found this video while searching about the Benjamin Marauder PCP rifle I own. It's pretty funny hearing the kids in the background talk about getting this ****.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

be careful because if a neighbor complains you could get in trouble for fireing a gun within city limits . i am lucky because mine dont want ***** or woodchucks .secondly in my city you cant shoot cats or dogs but there is a law that cats cant roam .


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

An old man down the road from me beat two ***** to death with a fence post over the weekend. These were two separate incidences. Both times the ***** got in a fight his dog during broad daylight in his yard. We may have some sick ***** in the area.


----------



## Problem child (Jul 19, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> A lotta fun to kill your Neighbor's cats huh?
> 
> Had a neighbor. Got a Boxer. Boxer's do bark. Neighbor didn't like my Boxer. Caught neighbor shooting a BB gun at my Boxer. Neighbor was standing on a step ladder and I kicked over him and the ladder and got the gun. Neighbor was barely able to move away 3 weeks later.
> 
> ...


you should have had respect for your neighbors right to peace and quiet...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Problem child said:


> you should have had respect for your neighbors right to peace and quiet...



You should know what you are talking about B4 you accuse me of being disrespectable. I'll save the long story.

My dogs have saved 2 break-ins in the last 3 weeks. One was right next door. All my neighbors are OK with my dogs cause they keep all the Bad people away. Dogs do bark at times.. If you lived near me they might save your a$$ as well.


Roscoe


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> You should know what you are talking about B4 you accuse me of being disrespectable. I'll save the long story.
> 
> My dogs have saved 2 break-ins in the last 3 weeks. One was right next door. All my neighbors are OK with my dogs cause they keep all the Bad people away. Dogs do bark at times.. If you lived near me they might save your a$$ as well.
> 
> ...


Two break ins in three weeks? Sounds like your neighborhood has bigger issues than barking dogs.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Crossman Nitro Venom Break Barrel (.22) includes scope. Lung and heart shots only - has about 17 to 20 FPE - enough to do the job. Costs about $140. Don't get the .177 variety because the FPE is not as deadly. Keep shots within 20 yards max.


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

I have to second the .22 shorts with a baby bottle nipple an the end. My buddy had this setup long time ago. It was quieter than an air rifle from the shooter end. A Remington 552 is the only American made semi auto that fires shorts, long and long rifles. I have one but never had any shorts to put in it. .22 Shorts are more expensive than .22 long rifles. It's a very reliable gun and they can be found used around $200 and are worth every penny. I live in the country so I don't have the noise problem.

I have a 10 pump .22 daisy That was about $60 20 years ago. It's super accurate and surprisingly powerful.

Also if you care about a cat keep it on your property. I consider any animal on my property mine to dispatch if I choose within normal hunting regulations. Cat season is all year and doesn't require a tag.
I have 8 cats and just put a .177 bb out of a Red Rider on one for crapping in the middle my yard. It reminded me of this post!!


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

fastwater said:


> The above nuisance list and updated law was put into affect in 2013.
> I have many fruit trees and a garden that gets stripped by ***** and squirrels if I don't kill them. The ***** get the peaches, persimmons and cherries. It's a bit easier to keep them out of the garden with electric fence.
> The squirrels get the apples, peaches, cherries and persimmons. They shred the corn and many other things out of the garden. They are literally impossible to keep out of anyplace they take a notion to go.
> Bet I probably shoot 40-50 ***** throughout the summer and about the same amount of squirrels.
> No permit required.


It sounds like you already have an electric fence so you know that it is very effective on raccoons. I set up a temporary strand of wire about 8 inches off the ground around the tree just before the peaches ripen. Even though I have a lot of raccoons around, they no longer get my peaches.


----------



## Robalo R200 (Sep 17, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Problem worse every year. No fur value, no old school **** hunters anymore=huge over population problem. Looking into an air rifle that is quiet, humane, and(kicker!), under $200. Any actual experience recommendations. Reading ads, they are all "Great"!!


I use a Gamo Silent Cat 177 pellet for ground hogs.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

We need all the feral cats we can get around here in Cbus...got a bit of a rat problem, I hear.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> We need all the feral cats we can get around here in Cbus...got a bit of a rat problem, I hear.


Im not sure feral cats can take the rats that you have. Lol


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The first day I moved here, I saw a cat walking out of a ravine with a rat in its mouth.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bajuski said:


> It sounds like you already have an electric fence so you know that it is very effective on raccoons. I set up a temporary strand of wire about 8 inches off the ground around the tree just before the peaches ripen. Even though I have a lot of raccoons around, they no longer get my peaches.


Yes, I do use electric fence around the garden and one of the peach trees that is close to the garden. Thank you for that suggestion though. The rest of the trees(peach,Apple,persimmon,cherries) are fairly well spread out on 4Acres. Running wire to all would be doable I suppose but surely a pain.

Unfortunately, the fence does nothing for the squirrels of which we're infested with as well. Am currently killing one or two every other day out of the fruit trees and am still loosing the battle cause with the foilage on, I just don't see all of them. Seems they strip the apple trees 1st starting when the apples are little bigger than golf balls. They have currently completely stripped two apple trees that were loaded that are located furthest from the house that I can't easily see. From what I've read, they don't so much like the Apple but love the seeds.

I don't eat a lot of squirrel anymore so I quit hunting them a few yrs back. I used to try and keep them thinned out around the house. You can bet as soon as the leaves start falling this year I'm gonna do some thinning. Hate to see them go to waste so since I hand make the dogs food, I'll most likely grind them up in his food. Just have to be careful doing so and mix it with chicken or beef cause like ****, squirrel meat is so rich for K-9's.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Yes, I do use electric fence around the garden and one of the peach trees that is close to the garden. Thank you for that suggestion though. The rest of the trees(peach,Apple,persimmon,cherries) are fairly well spread out on 4Acres. Running wire to all would be doable I suppose but surely a pain.
> 
> Unfortunately, the fence does nothing for the squirrels of which we're infested with as well. Am currently killing one or two every other day out of the fruit trees and am still loosing the battle cause with the foilage on, I just don't see all of them. Seems they strip the apple trees 1st starting when the apples are little bigger than golf balls. They have currently completely stripped two apple trees that were loaded that are located furthest from the house that I can't easily see. From what I've read, they don't so much like the Apple but love the seeds.
> 
> I don't eat a lot of squirrel anymore so I quit hunting them a few yrs back. I used to try and keep them thinned out around the house. You can bet as soon as the leaves start falling this year I'm gonna do some thinning. Hate to see them go to waste so since I hand make the dogs food, I'll most likely grind them up in his food. Just have to be careful doing so and mix it with chicken or beef cause like ****, squirrel meat is so rich for K-9's.


I see what you mean, that would be a lot of work. I live in a suburb and shooting is allowed here, I just don't think it's safe for me to do it since the neighborhood has built up so much.
I don't like to kill any living thing, but there comes a breaking point. An electric fence will not stop a determined ground hog and I don't hesitate to kill it if I have it in a trap. I normally release the skunks and even raccoons unless they are aggressive in the trap!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bajuski said:


> I see what you mean, that would be a lot of work. I live in a suburb and shooting is allowed here, I just don't think it's safe for me to do it since the neighborhood has built up so much.
> I don't like to kill any living thing, but there comes a breaking point. An electric fence will not stop a determined ground hog and I don't hesitate to kill it if I have it in a trap. I normally release the skunks and even raccoons unless they are aggressive in the trap!


Don't blame ya on the hogs. When I 1st moved in here, they had taken over one of the dirt floor storage buildings and the barn. They burrowed under everything causing sink holes in both buildings. You couldn't walk in either building without getting fleas all over you. I live trapped and killed the the hogs out within a couple yrs. Had to seal up the buildings the best I could and flea bomb/spray them several times. Luckily, my son at the time worked for Orkin and got me some excellent, commercial stuff for them. As I post before though, with the huge increase in yotes, groundhogs and feral cats aren't much of an issue these days. 
Just wish we could train the yotes to climb trees and kill the ***** and squirrels.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Nothing really likes to eat a ****. I have a spot that I pile all of my carcasses when I'm trapping for fur. Once coyotes and other scavengers start coming to the pile, I set snares around it. I've noticed that they will pick and choose what they want to eat, and only eat some things if there is absolutely nothing else. Beaver and muskrat are always the first to get eaten. Everything loves them. Then mink and skunk. Fox especially love them. Then coyote and Fox carcasses, of the first four aren't available. Then raccoon, if they're starving to death and have no other choice. Opossum never gets eaten. It will lay there until it is dirt.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> Nothing really likes to eat a ****. I have a spot that I pile all of my carcasses when I'm trapping for fur. Once coyotes and other scavengers start coming to the pile, I set snares around it. I've noticed that they will pick and choose what they want to eat, and only eat some things if there is absolutely nothing else. Beaver and muskrat are always the first to get eaten. Everything loves them. Then mink and skunk. Fox especially love them. Then coyote and Fox carcasses, of the first four aren't available. Then raccoon, if they're starving to death and have no other choice. Opossum never gets eaten. It will lay there until it is dirt.


Interesting and informative.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Ya know, all those dead critters would make good cut bait... 

"Hey Floyd, what you catch them catfish with?"

"Possum nuts."


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha, you're welcome you whatever you'd like. I keep some beaver, rat, and mink to make bait and I have a few people that ask me to keep them a few beaver and rat carcasses back for them to eat too.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

beaver said:


> Haha, you're welcome you whatever you'd like. I keep some beaver, rat, and mink to make bait and I have a few people that ask me to keep them a few beaver and rat carcasses back for them to eat too.


I could understand eating beaver but no thanks on the rat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I could understand eating beaver but no thanks on the rat.


Marsh rabbit is exellent. .. ( muskrat)


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never ate muskrat, but I could see how it would be good. Beaver is really good if you know how to fix it, and muskrat is basically a miniature beaver.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

EStrong
Not sure of all pounds but your idea of trapping feral cats wouldn't work in my area. First off they charge $20 to drop off a cat. The one time I did have to get rid of a cat I had to call every day for over a month waiting for a slot to be available for them to take it.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> EStrong
> Not sure of all pounds but your idea of trapping feral cats wouldn't work in my area. First off they charge $20 to drop off a cat. The one time I did have to get rid of a cat I had to call every day for over a month waiting for a slot to be available for them to take it.


 Ill make you a hell of a deal. I'll only charge you $10 to drop them off here, no wait. Haha


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> EStrong
> Not sure of all pounds but your idea of trapping feral cats wouldn't work in my area. First off they charge $20 to drop off a cat. The one time I did have to get rid of a cat I had to call every day for over a month waiting for a slot to be available for them to take it.


Well I guess it depends on the services available to you locally. Where I'm at it's free and the city recommends trap and drop off for ferals. We have other options but they prefer we do that so they can monitor the amount of feral/strays and any diseases they might be carrying.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

EStrong said:


> Well I guess it depends on the services available to you locally. Where I'm at it's free and the city recommends trap and drop off for ferals. We have other options but they prefer we do that so they can monitor the amount of feral/strays and any diseases they might be carrying.


They probably release them after they immunize, spay/neuter, and cut a notch in their ears. I don't know if they do that in Cbus, but they ought to as the health department says we have a bit of a rat problem in some neighborhoods.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> They probably release them after they immunize, spay/neuter, and cut a notch in their ears. I don't know if they do that in Cbus, but they ought to as the health department says we have a bit of a rat problem in some neighborhoods.


I'd rather see them kill the cats, and use the money they saved on vet expenses to pay humans who specialize in extermination.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> I'd rather see them kill the cats, and use the money they saved on vet expenses to pay humans who specialize in extermination.


Agree!
Also, more kitties equals food for yotes. Of which there's getting to be a problem with those in many of the suburbs.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

beaver said:


> I'd rather see them kill the cats, and use the money they saved on vet expenses to pay humans who specialize in extermination.


Yeah, well, you are probably in the distinct minority on that.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

fastwater said:


> Agree!
> Also, more kitties equals food for yotes. Of which there's getting to be a problem with those in many of the suburbs.


Yotes eat everything. Killing off feral cats isn't going to put a dent in their food supply, in fact it might be beneficial for them as they are both competing for rodents.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Yeah, well, you are probably in the distinct minority on that.


You're right. There is surprisingly few of us that think with our heads and not with our feel goods.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

beaver said:


> You're right. There is surprisingly few of us that think with our heads and not with our feel goods.


And I am thankful for that.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

how can you tell the feral cats from the tame ones that everyone just lets run free anyway. ?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Yotes eat everything. Killing off feral cats isn't going to put a dent in their food supply, in fact it might be beneficial for them as they are both competing for rodents.


Yep, they do eat most everything. They are also survivalist and like nature planned it, migrate to food.
The more and easier the food supply is to get, the better they will survive and multiply. Also, like many predators, when hunting food, they want the biggest bang for their buck while expending the least amount of energy.
They will also kill out other animals that are competing with their food chain. It's called nature!
You may not have read some of the earlier posts, but this area used to have a feral cat population problem. Along with a ground hog overpopulation. The yotes moved in and presto...no more overpopulation of either.
That's the positive side. The down side is we still have an overpopulation of *****, squirrels and rodents. And yotes. Along with a very noticeable decrease in rabbit,turkey and deer. Why...like you stated, they eat anything...food supply.
Now I live in the country. Have killed 5 yotes inside the yard alone.
The difference between yotes being here and in the suburbs is I am allowed to shoot, set traps, bait them...or do whatever means necessary to keep the population down. I can step out on my porch with a shotgun and blast away.
My question is...can you?
How do you, living in the suburbs, plan on controlling the yote population in your neighborhood that you are so eagerly promoting? And once overpopulated there, again, like you stated "they eat anything", including not only little kitties, get in garbage and even little doggies. Little kids are not immune from being attacked either. 
What about the diseases they spread, especially to other K-9's. What's your plan on controlling that?

We can bicker about this till the cows come home. And you don't have to take the advice on how 'Mother Nature' works from this, or any other dummy from the country. But believe this, Mother Nature works the same in the city ,as in the suburbs as in the country. Supply the food and they will come. Period!
The difference is that when diseases break out in a more populated area, there are obviously more cases of that disease. Too, the more human population, the greater the chances of a bad encounter between the animal and human.
By all means, turn your kitties loose...just please turn em loose in your area rather than bring them here so I have to dispose of them. I don't enjoy it either.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> how can you tell the feral cats from the tame ones that everyone just lets run free anyway. ?


Easy. If its on my property, it's feral.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Yep, they do eat most everything. They are also survivalist and like nature planned it, migrate to food.
> The more and easier the food supply is to get, the better they will survive and multiply. Also, like many predators, when hunting food, they want the biggest bang for their buck while expending the least amount of energy.
> They will also kill out other animals that are competing with their food chain. It's called nature!
> You may not have read some of the earlier posts, but this area used to have a feral cat population problem. Along with a ground hog overpopulation. The yotes moved in and presto...no more overpopulation of either.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Fastwater,

I live in the city just north of OSU. Cats eat rats. That's some natural balance right there. I got my first cat out of the dumpster behind The Blue Danube. He was an indoor/outdoor and a slayer of chipmunks. I imagine he got a rat or two also along with plenty of mice, and he lived to be 18. We have deer, muskrats, beaver, rabbits, squirrels, turkeys, pheasants, eagles, owls, hawks, and, I'm sure, coyotes. I'll wager we have more racoons per acre than you do--way more. There's a damn groundhog living under the stoop to my building! The fishing is pretty darn good too. Somehow we are all getting along. That's nature in the city.

There is no danger of my current cat being mistaken for a feral, but he isn't taking any chances...no outdoors for him he says, no sir.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

glasseyes said:


> how can you tell the feral cats from the tame ones that everyone just lets run free anyway. ?


Pets usually have a collar on. Feral cats usually don't.


Roscoe


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> They probably release them after they immunize, spay/neuter, and cut a notch in their ears. I don't know if they do that in Cbus, but they ought to as the health department says we have a bit of a rat problem in some neighborhoods.


Well, when they test the cats, ones with diseases are put down asap. Lost or strays that have chips are reunited with the owners. Stray or ferals with no diseases that are friendly and don't show aggression toward people are sent to no kill rescue agencies with the hope of adoption. Unadoptable ferals/strays usually get put down since there are so many and putting them back out in nature only compounds the original issue.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

EStrong said:


> Well, when they test the cats, ones with diseases are put down asap. Lost or strays that have chips are reunited with the owners. Stray or ferals with no diseases that are friendly and don't show aggression toward people are sent to no kill rescue agencies with the hope of adoption. Unadoptable ferals/strays usually get put down since there are so many and putting them back out in nature only compounds the original issue.


I know that some unadoptable strays are released after being immunized and sterilized. That's why they cut the notch in the ear so that they are recognizable and not recaptured.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Fastwater,
> 
> I live in the city just north of OSU. Cats eat rats. That's some natural balance right there. I got my first cat out of the dumpster behind The Blue Danube. He was an indoor/outdoor and a slayer of chipmunks. I imagine he got a rat or two also along with plenty of mice, and he lived to be 18. We have deer, muskrats, beaver, rabbits, squirrels, turkeys, pheasants, eagles, owls, hawks, and, I'm sure, coyotes. I'll wager we have more racoons per acre than you do--way more. There's a damn groundhog living under the stoop to my building! The fishing is pretty darn good too. Somehow we are all getting along. That's nature in the city.


Having been born and raised in the C.O.C. and lived there till about 40, living on the East,West side and in the South End and for a short while in the short North on Summit many yrs ago, I don't doubt that you have more ***** per acre then here. Why is that not hard for me to believe? As I posted, I can use the means necessary, which includes shooting them to keep the population down.
I also know for certain of the rat population problem in the city. One of my favorite pastimes when living in the south end was to sit up in the upstairs bedroom window and shoot them with a pellet gun as they came to feed at the 300gal. smorgasbord trash container behind the house in the alley.
Again, Mother Nature at its finest. Supply the food and it will come.

But turning thousand of kitties loose a yr. hardly seems to be the answer. Especially since there are already probably hundreds of thousands running loose anyway cause people have the misconception that that's perfectly okay. Which it isn't.
IMO, doing as you suggested is going to eventually create more problems then it cures.

Lastly, you listed all the animals found in the city and that you all get along. I beg to differ a bit. Research alittle on the overpopulation of deer within the city limits. Especially in the parks. Research the amount of $s spent hiring sharpshooters to come in and take deer out at night due to the overpopulation. Research the number of auto/deer accidents inside 270.
It won't take long for you to find out all are not getting along as well as you thought.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

glasseyes said:


> how can you tell the feral cats from the tame ones that everyone just lets run free anyway. ?


Most true feral cats when caught are just like any wild animal in a trap, bad news. No different than any other animal that would bite you first chance it got. Cats that got loose or turned loose usually are people friendly and will come right up to you if you have food and they are hungry. In a trap they'll meow and purr and show very little aggression if at all. A few that we trapped were lost cats. When I opened the trap and had food there, they meowed, ran to the food, then jumped in my lap after eating a few bites. No different than finding someone's lost dog. Was out in the woods yeeeeears ago, saw a dog running around acting a bit skittish. No one else was around so I called out and whistled and she came a running like you wouldn't believe. Poor girl was skinny and matted up pretty good. She leaned against my legs and just whined for a few minutes like she had been through hell and was glad to see me. She ended up with my lunch and granola bars that day, lol. She did have a collar on, torn up as it was. I was able to contact the owner and get them back with their pet. This was back before microchips so this would have been a dog I might have adopted for myself if she didn't have the collar on. They told me she had been missing for almost a month.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> I know that some unadoptable strays are released after being immunized and sterilized. That's why they cut the notch in the ear so that they are recognizable and not recaptured.


Guess it all depends on what type of program your community has. Would also guess it might depend on the current population and impact of additional ferals being released.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

They turned cats loose in Australia to control rabbits....look what happened......google it


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I just read where there has been a large increase in Chinese restaurants down under recently.  Problem solved!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

fastwater said:


> Having been born and raised in the C.O.C. and lived there till about 40, living on the East,West side and in the South End and for a short while in the short North on Summit many yrs ago, I don't doubt that you have more ***** per acre then here. Why is that not hard for me to believe? As I posted, I can use the means necessary, which includes shooting them to keep the population down.
> I also know for certain of the rat population problem in the city. One of my favorite pastimes when living in the south end was to sit up in the upstairs bedroom window and shoot them with a pellet gun as they came to feed at the 300gal. smorgasbord trash container behind the house in the alley.
> Again, Mother Nature at its finest. Supply the food and it will come.
> 
> ...


Actually, I haven't heard much about the Sharon Woods starving deer herd lately...guess the coyotes must be thinning them. The deer along the Tangy here look very healthy. It's not uncommon to see a 10 or 12 point buck just staring at you as you ride along the trail. There will always be some conflict with people griping that they are eating their azaleas. 

The cats have been with us for thousands of years. We accommodated them because they eat rats and mice. This relationship isn't going to change.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Saugeye Tom said:


> They turned cats loose in Australia to control rabbits....look what happened......google it


Australia was an isolated enclave that couldn't cope with the introduction of Eurasian species. It is an outlier and can't be compared to most ecosystems...really and ecological trainwreck:


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Actually, I haven't heard much about the Sharon Woods starving deer herd lately...guess the coyotes must be thinning them. The deer along the Tangy here look very healthy. It's not uncommon to see a 10 or 12 point buck just staring at you as you ride along the trail. There will always be some conflict with people griping that they are eating their azaleas.
> 
> The cats have been with us for thousands of years. We accommodated them because they eat rats and mice. This relationship isn't going to change.


You are right. They have been with us for many yrs. Sadly, so have irresponsible pet owners that have let them run loose,multiply and get out of hand to become a nuisance for many. Just like so many dog owners. 
The very reason the pounds are overflowing. The very reason when an animal is purchased from the pound or a rescue facility, it's fixed. 
I wish they would make it a law that anyone getting a pet that the pet was automatically chipped. If that animal is picked up by animal control and the owner had not reported it lost or stolen, the owner automatically got about a $1000 fine or jail time for letting it run loose. If the owner sells the animal, he/she must have legally documented paperwork showing transfer of ownership. Maybe a documented 'title' should come with little fluffy with its chip number on it. In other words...put a little meat with the potatoes in regards to the penalties for letting someone's pet become the nuisance of the neighborhood. 
Bet there would be a few less strays running around.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

or... just kill em on sight... no paperwork


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Actually, I haven't heard much about the Sharon Woods starving deer herd lately...guess the coyotes must be thinning them. The deer along the Tangy here look very healthy. It's not uncommon to see a 10 or 12 point buck just staring at you as you ride along the trail. There will always be some conflict with people griping that they are eating their azaleas.
> 
> The cats have been with us for thousands of years. We accommodated them because they eat rats and mice. This relationship isn't going to change.


We have accommadame them because they are cute pets....in the woods they are beezulbub. .......death to wildlife......Diablo cats


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

L


fastwater said:


> You are right. They have been with us for many yrs. Sadly, so have irresponsible pet owners that have let them run loose,multiply and get out of hand to become a nuisance for many. Just like so many dog owners.
> The very reason the pounds are overflowing. The very reason when an animal is purchased from the pound or a rescue facility, it's fixed.
> I wish they would make it a law that anyone getting a pet that the pet was automatically chipped. If that animal is picked up by animal control and the owner had not reported it lost or stolen, the owner automatically got about a $1000 fine or jail time for letting it run loose. If the owner sells the animal, he/she must have legally documented paperwork showing transfer of ownership. Maybe a documented 'title' should come with little fluffy with its chip number on it. In other words...put a little meat with the potatoes in regards to the penalties for letting someone's pet become the nuisance of the neighborhood.
> Bet there would be a few less strays running around.


Love this fw


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

9Left said:


> or... just kill em on sight... no paperwork


I think that would be a little harsh on the 1st offense.
Maybe the 2nd...
...you are talking about the irresponsible pet owners aren't you?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

the_waterwolf said:


> I purchased a Benjamin NP2 in .22 caliber last summer. It is a great gun! It's very quiet, powerful, and accurate out to 50-60 yards.
> 
> However, the CenterPoint scope that comes with it is absolute junk. It will not hold zero and will frustrate you to no end! You will need to get a new scope.
> 
> ...


Interesting! Since I'm only half way through my first tin of Crosman Premier Lead Domes I guess I have a way to go! I've heard it took a little while to "shoot the gun in", but I didn't realize it was that many rounds. Some guys have said 100 rounds. There were times when I've been out shooting and the groups seemed to be tightening up nicely. Then they'd open up again and I'd be all over the paper! I was left wondering if it was the gun going through a phase, or the scope!

I've heard that the Benji NP is "hold sensitive" and also "pellet picky". With the scope issues added in, the user is left to wonder what the problem is when the shots aren't hitting where you aim!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

IMO you will shoot heavier match grade flat pellets better than dome, pointed, hollow point, and a lighter flat hobby version. I am not familiar with the gun you are currently using but my RWS loves the heavier pellets. The 18gr is my go to for accuracy and it also puts a hurting on raccoons that are trying to steal my sweet corn or prairie grizzly's trying to steal my melons


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> I've heard that the Benji NP is "hold sensitive" and also "pellet picky". With the scope issues added in, the user is left to wonder what the problem is when the shots aren't hitting where you aim!


You are correct on all of that! 

The hold that worked best for me was not so much a "hold" but not holding the gun as tightly as I would if I were shooting a shotgun or a rifle. I have experimented with simply holding out my hand under the gun. but didn't notice too much of a different. You just can't death grip the thing!

Out of all of the pellets that I tried (and I've tried a lot of pellets) the cheap Crossman Premier Domes held the best groups. Some say that if you buy the box that the size is more consistent, but I think it's just a bunch of nonsense. Some pellets out of the tine will shoot better and it always seemed to be the ones that were just ever so slightly bigger would fire the best. 

I can't say enough terrible things about that scope though. It's so terrible. So... so terrible. I really wish I could have just bought the gun minus the scope. The gun is awesome, the scope makes me want to punch puppies (not really but you get my point.)


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

> *Are cats the ultimate weapon in public health?*
> When the cats are put in place, they'll kill off a lot of the rat population, "the other rats will get a whiff of (the cats') pheromones and bug out and leave the area," Nickerson said.
> "As far as rodent control goes, it's nearly 100% effective," Houtz said. "It's the only long-term, permanent solution there is."
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/15/health/cats-chicago-rat-patrol/


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

streamstalker said:


>


And what exactly are their credentials to make such claims? A construction worker and a lady who likes kitty cats.... 

Everyone knows that cats kill rats. However, they also kill everything else as well. I'd rather have a few rats around, and be able to enjoy a balanced ecosystem than have a bunch of mangy cats and nothing else.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

In response to streamstalker...
... entire article is good but please note what this article says about the neutering/spaying of cats and turning them loose again:

http://www.wildlifeextra.com/go/news/feral-cat-disease.html


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> And what exactly are their credentials to make such claims? A construction worker and a lady who likes kitty cats....
> 
> Everyone knows that cats kill rats. However, they also kill everything else as well. I'd rather have a few rats around, and be able to enjoy a balanced ecosystem than have a bunch of mangy cats and nothing else.


...and you forgot to add a guy (Nickerson)that has found a way to make $ off of those foolish enough to pay him $600 to bring 3 cats to their area for rat control. Sure he's gonna promote his business. Can't blame him though for starting a business making $ off of those that apparently have more $ then common sense. 
Those paying apparently aren't smart enough to realize as soon as contracts up and those kitties are collected by Mr Nickerson and taken to the next job site and their scent is gone, the rats will return. They will be calling Mr. Nickerson again and donating another $600 to his cause.

Hey beaver...feel like going into business???


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds great! Let's do one better and bring 6 cats for $600!

Streamstalker can get a buddy deal of 25 cats for $1000. You know, since he turned us on to this great business deal.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

beaver said:


> Sounds great! Let's do one better and bring 6 cats for $600!
> 
> Streamstalker can get a buddy deal of 25 cats for $1000. You know, since he turned us on to this great business deal.


Can I get in????


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Can I get in????


Absolutely!

Always wanted to be a 'kitty' intrepreneur.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That settles it then, the three of us are going to start peddling ***** cats.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> That settles it then, the three of us are going to start peddling pushy cats.


Great!
Will start assembling my part of the harem asap.
Will post add on Craigslist: 
In search of:
extremely wild, physically fit,fixed, disease free kittys wanting to work night shift in exchange for 2 meals a day, a scratching post and occasional 'cat nip' fix.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Great!
> Will start assembling my part of the harem asap.
> Will post add on Craigslist:
> In search of:
> extremely wild, physically fit,fixed, disease free kittys wanting to work night shift in exchange for 2 meals a day, a scratching post and occasional 'cat nip' fix.


I have 3....ready to roll


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Two meals a day? That's too much overhead. Kitty don't work, kitty don't eat.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> Two meals a day? That's too much overhead. Kitty don't work, kitty don't eat.


Yes...you have a good point.
We should start off from scratch showing a strong 'pimp' hand.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like the Powder Puff Review is going into the Wild Cat Pimping business. Ya better got somebody paid off B4 ya start. A Cat Pimp has to be able to keep the flow going and not worry about getting caught by the Poleece.

Wish you fellas Luck with your new enterprise....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

LOL... Now we just have to figure out who's going to be who, Blossom, Bubbles and Buttercup. I think Tom is more of a Bubbles, the name fits and it matches his rainblow flag underwear and his drag queen name.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll nominate "The Wild Cat Possy" for y'all's business name.


Roscoe


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's good EStrong.

You guys won't be laughing at us when we're raking in the millions. 
Heck, I'm already checking out the new Ranger bass boats and have the accountant working on a way of writing off fishing trip expenses as long as we have a couple of our kittys with us on the trips.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> I'll nominate "The Wild Cat Possy" for y'all's business name.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Lol!
Not bad Roscoe.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Get a couple of these Jedi Cats and you guys should clean up!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> Problem worse every year. No fur value, no old school **** hunters anymore=huge over population problem. Looking into an air rifle that is quiet, humane, and(kicker!), under $200. Any actual experience recommendations. Reading ads, they are all "Great"!!


You need to spend about 500.00, like for a Benjamin maurader .25cal, I'll guarantee it will do the job! I have personnel experience with dispatching many ****!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Yes...you have a good point.
> We should start off from scratch showing a strong 'pimp' hand.


Ya know...rosco is one of the most negative people I have ever met. .just sayin. ...my cats are caged and ready


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ya know...rosco is one of the most negative people I have ever met. .just sayin. ...my cats are caged and ready


Lol! 
I thought we could hire Roscoe as our PR guy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> I thought we could hire Roscoe as our PR guy.


Uh.....no....


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Tom

First of all we have never met.You do need to grow up. You probably think you are the Jester of OGF. I have never said anything Negatory about you unless you want to count the tale about your record breaking Bowfin. You are so easy to call in. Just like a hot Hen Turkey. Give a little call and you come flying in. Don't be jealous Tom. You have enough Groupies to keep you company. At this point, I will retract my offer to take you Musky Hunting.
So, just MYOB and you won't be minding mine.


Roscoe


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well that was a buzz kill.


----------

